# Krebsscheren



## geha (8. Juli 2008)

...blühen auch unter Wasser...

 

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Das sieht ja klasse aus ,
meine blühen zwar noch nicht, aber sie kommen schon hoch, da wird es wohl auch bald soweit sein.


Gruß

Michaela


----------



## fröschle318 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Die sehen toll aus.
Meine hat mein Freund meine kleinen Krebscheren rausgefischt und weggeworfen.Stunden später als er gehört hat dass das Pflanzen sind, hat er sie wieder zurückgebracht.
Die werden wohl eingehen.
Lg Anita


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Meine haben noch nie geblüht


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Meine haben noch nie geblüht



Na immerhin leben Deine noch - meine haben sich in nichts aufgelöst


----------



## Eugen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Meine blühen wie verrückt. 

bis zu 3 Blüten an einer Pflanze


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Angeber


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*


----------



## gitta (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hallo aus Berlin,

habe schon zig Euro in Krebsscheren investiert, weil ich sie so toll finde. Leben aber maximal einen Sommer und blühen sogar - dann haben sie meine Kois verputzt - wie vieles andere auch (__ Wasserpest usw.)

Gruß Gitta


----------



## geha (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

...noch mehr...


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Toll,

ich habe meine Krebsscheren nun schon 2 Jahre und die haben noch nie geblüht.


----------



## Trautchen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hi,... und meine sehen im Moment auch nicht so aus, als ob sie das jemals tun würden...


----------



## inge50 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hallo,

meine Krebsscheren sind braun, und sehen aus, als wenn sie sich ganz auflösen würden.  
Sie mögen mein Wasser wohl nicht.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Ich habe gestern 20 Blüten gezählt  

4 Stück allein an einem Stängel.   

und 2 UW - Blüten, vor lauter Krebsscheren kommen nämlich einige gar nicht an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Trautchen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Eugen, ich glaub´dir kein Wort!  

Da will ich erstmal Beweise sehen!

Das kann ja jeder sagen!


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

@Eugen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hallo Eugen!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> vor lauter Krebsscheren kommen nämlich einige gar nicht an die Oberfläche.



Da kenne ich eine Lösung!  

@ Dr.J

Lass Dich nicht von Eugen ärgern.  
Eugen braucht das.  

 @ Eugen ich muß ja nicht immer zu Dir nett sein, oder?

.


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eugen!
> Da kenne ich eine Lösung!
> .



vergiß es, die sind zu groß zum Verschicken ( ca. 50cm Durchmesser )


----------



## Armin (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern 20 Blüten gezählt
> 
> 4 Stück allein an einem Stängel.
> 
> und 2 UW - Blüten, vor lauter Krebsscheren kommen nämlich einige gar nicht an die Oberfläche.



Ahoi,

ich kann das bestätigen. Habe welche von Eugen und die blühen auch.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## KlausS. (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hi
Ich werde aus meinen Krebsscheren nicht schlau.Eine ist ca. 35 cm im Durchmesser mit zwei Blüten dran, während zwei andere aussehen als würden sie sich auflösen. Beim Kauf waren alle drei gleichgross.Komisch............


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

meine sind --wie die von else--in ein  nichts verschwunden.
alles gedeiht bei mir, nur keine krebsscheren.
hab sie extra ins biotop geworfen und dachte eigentlich, da würde es ihnen gefallen..   

schluchzende* grüße
ulla


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hi Ulla (und Elfriede),

was habt ihr den für Wasserwerte im Teich, sauer und weich oder über pH 7 und härter? Krebsscheren vertragen zweiteres nämlich nicht lange 

MfG Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

meine werte sind  , bis auf kleine abweichungen:
pH 6,8
KH 10 
GH 10
NO²  -0-
NO³  25

beim nachbar im minitümpel und schlicker gedeihen sie 
der hat ja nu das gleiche wasser...maul*
denk daran liegts nicht...
achsoja,,,
vielleicht sind sie verschwunden mit den __ schnecken
irgendein beamer hat sie mir wechgebeamt ..flüster*

grüssle
ulla


----------



## projekt3 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Hi zusammen,

jetzt nicht gleich steinigen, aber.....

Ich habe 3 Krebsscheren, die sich am Grund des Teiches ganz gut entwickeln. 
Als ich unserem Fischhändler davon erzählte, meinte er: Sofort raus aus dem Teich damit, die Fische können sich an den stacheligen Blätern verletzen.  

Und nun?  

Grüße
Tine


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*

Tine, 
wieso solltest Du gesteinigt werden !? 
Der Einwand Deines Händlers ist vollkommen richtig. 
Das Risiko besteht sicherlich, wer mal mit der Hand an den scharfen Kanten und spitzen langfährt kann das bestätigen. 
Weitere Verletzungsrisiken vor allem für große Fische während der Laichzeit: scharfkantige Steine. 

Wolf


----------



## geha (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebscheren*



			
				projekt3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> jetzt nicht gleich steinigen, aber.....
> 
> ...



Hi Tine

ich würd sie nehmen  

Gruß Georg


----------



## projekt3 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*

Halli hallo 

@ Wolf
Danke für Deine Antwort - ich hab' die Pflanzen erst mal "ausgelagert"

@ Georg
Kannst sie gerne haben - machst halt einen "kurz" Ausflug in die Münchner Gegend und holst sie bei mir ab  

LG
Tine


----------



## geha (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Krebsscheren*



			
				projekt3 schrieb:
			
		

> Halli hallo
> @ Georg
> Kannst sie gerne haben - machst halt einen "kurz" Ausflug in die Münchner Gegend und holst sie bei mir ab
> LG
> Tine



hi Tine danke für das Angebot  

aber bei den Spritpreisen wären das teure Krebscheren  

Gruß Georg


----------

